# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  2085 X 865 Door. Where to buy?

## cbell68

G'Day all. First post so be nice. I just moved into an older house (60's) and it seems that all the doors bar one have been replaced. I want to replace the last one since it looks very out of place. The problem is that they are the old 2085 x 865 doors which no one seems to make anymore. 
Can someone point me in the right direction?
Does anyone know somewhere in Brisbane where I can try, preferably on the North side? 
Cheers,
Chris

----------


## Handyjack

I will give you some suggestions.  Have it made to size. Probably best to allow a little bit of trimming if the opening is not square. Approach door stores.Buy a bigger solid door and cut to size. Door is very heavy (but solid) but allows for cutting to size.Obtain a recycled door. Double check for size and condition.A fourth option might be to attach additional timber to a standard 2040 x 870 door orObtain a 2400 x 870 door and cut to size, relocating the stile if it is a hollow core door. 
Hope you are able to get and fit what you want.

----------


## rhancock

Try some of the demolition yards.  I use Caylamax at Brendale as they're the best organised, but there's also the Red Shed at Sumner Park, and there used to be more on the south side but I haven't been to those for years - yellow pages should know.  There was another good one at Underwood too: Underwood Demolition Market.  Finally there was one at Morayfield I think. 
I bought three internal doors from Caylamax last week for $20 each including the hinges, lock and catch plate and original door knobs.  I'm fitting 2 of them to a friend's 1939 house this week.

----------


## ringtail

I'd just get a block door (solid) and cut to size. They are about $ 110 and have ply on both faces. Heavy as but good.

----------


## cbell68

Thanks for the responses guys. 
I'll try the demolition yards first I think, as it seems the easier and cheaper option. Though I guess I'll try and make one up or get one made up if that falls through! 
Cheers

----------

